# ABKC SHOWS



## DODGER89

I was just feeling a little curious after going to an ABKC out in corona over the weekend. I noticed that ABKC will register an APBT as long as its registered with UKC or ADBA with a 3 gen ped (Mine being registered only with UKC, with some good CH Gaff in him). But I was wondering, because I had entered my pup in one of the show categories and realized how overweight the other pups were compared to mine, no offense to any bully breeder, that if the ABKC goes by their own standards according to strictly the American Bully or by both that and the standards the UKC goes by for the APBT...of course my pup did not place, but still love the lil fella regardless lol


----------



## cass0407

The problem is that they still don't have a set standard for the AmBully. There are suppose to be different sizes by what I understand such as: Bully, XL Bully and XXL Bully. It's a little rediculous how it's all being done. I don't like the huge overdone bullies. Mine are the more well put together 45-75# bullies.


----------



## reddoggy

Go to American Bully Kennel Club - 2008 then click breeds, followed by American Bully. Sure looks like a set of standards to me. There is no set WEIGHT, not standards.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

cass0407 said:


> The problem is that they still don't have a set standard for the AmBully. There are suppose to be different sizes by what I understand such as: Bully, XL Bully and XXL Bully. It's a little rediculous how it's all being done. I don't like the huge overdone bullies. Mine are the more well put together 45-75# bullies.


:goodpost:

People bred dogs to achieve the traits of an APBT, and it was a very long process. It took many, many, MANY generations for the standards to be set in the UKC, AKC and ADBA. Bullies started roughly in the 80s and expecting a set standard after just three decades is wishful thinking. The problem is that the UKC won't recognize a bully because they haven't been bred for long at all.. So how would the ABKC have a set standard already if people are always going for a new extreme??


----------



## davidfitness83

cass0407 said:


> The problem is that they still don't have a set standard for the AmBully. There are suppose to be different sizes by what I understand such as: Bully, XL Bully and XXL Bully. It's a little rediculous how it's all being done. I don't like the huge overdone bullies. Mine are the more well put together 45-75# bullies.


Can I see pics please? What do you think of goochland pits? they have a stud that is really cool looking he is about 45 pounds, by the way I am going on by looks alone nothing else sicne I never saw the dog in person. I think depending on what you are looking for, I can see a small bully being a healthier alternative for someone wanting to get an English Bulldog jmo however.


----------



## American_Pit13

DODGER89 said:


> I was just feeling a little curious after going to an ABKC out in corona over the weekend. I noticed that ABKC will register an APBT as long as its registered with UKC or ADBA with a 3 gen ped (Mine being registered only with UKC, with some good CH Gaff in him). But I was wondering, because I had entered my pup in one of the show categories and realized how overweight the other pups were compared to mine, no offense to any bully breeder, that if the ABKC goes by their own standards according to strictly the American Bully or by both that and the standards the UKC goes by for the APBT...of course my pup did not place, but still love the lil fella regardless lol


Is your dog more to the UKC standard? If so why not just show in the UKC? I have dogs that are 3/4 Nevada and 1/4 RE alot of people consider them bully just by bloodline, but they would get laughed out of the ABKC lol.. They are true to APBT standard for both UKC and ADBA so we do our competing there. I would compete in the registry that your dog fits the standard of. The ABKC is looking for a dog that represents the American Bully.

Showing and competing is alot of fun and I always encourage people to compete anywhere they can.


----------



## cass0407

davidfitness83 said:


> Can I see pics please? What do you think of goochland pits? they have a stud that is really cool looking he is about 45 pounds, by the way I am going on by looks alone nothing else sicne I never saw the dog in person. I think depending on what you are looking for, I can see a small bully being a healthier alternative for someone wanting to get an English Bulldog jmo however.


Sure here are some pics
This is Lexus she maxes out at 55 lbs but is normally around 45 lbs she is very well put together.








This is her daughter River she will be bigger but not by too much. She is 6 months and 40lbs.








I have others but have to look for pics. I guess I should put some albums up! LOL I have seen Gooch Land Pits by the way and the fact that they still call them pits bothers me. I think they should atleast call them by what they are-AmBullies and they are a little to bully for me


----------



## StaffyDaddy

cass0407 said:


> Sure here are some pics
> This is Lexus she maxes out at 55 lbs but is normally around 45 lbs she is very well put together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her daughter River she will be bigger but not by too much. She is 6 months and 40lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have others but have to look for pics. I guess I should put some albums up! LOL I have seen Gooch Land Pits by the way and the fact that they still call them pits bothers me. I think they should atleast call them by what they are-AmBullies and they are a little to bully for me


Awesome looking dogs!!! :clap:


----------



## cass0407

StaffyDaddy said:


> Awesome looking dogs!!! :clap:


Thank you! I always appreciate a good comment on my doggies.


----------



## davidfitness83

cass0407 said:


> Sure here are some pics
> This is Lexus she maxes out at 55 lbs but is normally around 45 lbs she is very well put together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her daughter River she will be bigger but not by too much. She is 6 months and 40lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have others but have to look for pics. I guess I should put some albums up! LOL I have seen Gooch Land Pits by the way and the fact that they still call them pits bothers me. I think they should atleast call them by what they are-AmBullies and they are a little to bully for me


Those girls are gorgeous =) I am def into smaller dogs for some reason. Your dogs do not look overdone at all. Yea I agree with you on Goochland calling them pits not being a good idea, I guess it's some kind of sales stragety to target newbies. Most people that don't know anything about Pitbulls wouldn't search for american bullies if they are trying to purchase one. I have to admit that I like the Bullier kind as well, every dog has its use, someone without a super active life style would do better with a bullier dog than a more athletic one you know.


----------



## DODGER89

YUP UKC IS WHERE IM HEADED lol...just learned that it was a waste of time to show him in abkc shows since they have no idea what to look for but "block heads" and "stocky short bodys"...


----------



## GOOCH-LAND-PITS

davidfitness83 said:


> Those girls are gorgeous =) I am def into smaller dogs for some reason. Your dogs do not look overdone at all. Yea I agree with you on Goochland calling them pits not being a good idea, I guess it's some kind of sales stragety to target newbies. Most people that don't know anything about Pitbulls wouldn't search for american bullies if they are trying to purchase one. I have to admit that I like the Bullier kind as well, every dog has its use, someone without a super active life style would do better with a bullier dog than a more athletic one you know.


* GOOCH LAND PITS MR. GUCCIANO THE MOST ATHLETIC PIT YOU WILL SEE .,.,.,., D - F !!*


----------



## GOOCH-LAND-PITS




----------



## davidfitness83

GOOCH-LAND-PITS said:


>


I love your dog mr gucciano he is exactly the type of dog that I want I am jealous. So Mr. Gucciano is an American Pitbull Terrier? I thought he was an Am BUlly?


----------



## smower

*judging*

I am new to all this show ring stuff - but am told that my male is correct - perfect - and people are awaiting to see what he throws. I have really emerged myself in to this arena so I can be as well versed as possible and do what is best for my stud. We love him so much - and I just think he is the most handsome boy out there! There have been some other dogs that are just as cute - so I am not totally biased... He is a son of Legend - Gotti line - but we live in the midwest - so it's not as popular as Razors Edge. He is medium size - not short in leg - but not too tall. We are partners with a breeder and we have high hopes for him. Can anyone look at him in the pic and let me know your opinion? I really want to be as knowledgeable as I can. We have a female too - but she is not as broad. She too is a pretty girl - but we are not breeding her. Thanks!
PS - you can't see it well in the pics - but he is muscular from behind and when he moves. He is barely a year old and we will start weight training his fall! And he 2nd pic is of his sister - not housed by us - but had to post - cuz she's so cute


----------

